# Edon Knoll Zinfandel from Brehm Vinyard



## Smartdog (Apr 24, 2011)

Well this weekend I started Edon Knoll Zinfandel from Brehm Vinyard. I got two 5-gallon pails last Tueday (19 April) and they were ready on Friday (22 April). For details see: http://www.smartdogwinery.com and http://www.smartdogwinery.com/making_wine/default.html


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2011)

Pricey but I have heard nothing but great things about Brehm!


----------



## Smartdog (Apr 30, 2011)

The cost is little more, but then I guess you get what you pay for. The quality seems real good. After a week (plan to put up an update tomorrow) it is going real well. Probably needs close to another week for primary, and definetly considering MLF.

Leads to a question, would people recommend pressing tomorrow, and then combine the two fermenters into one batch, or continuing on the skins 'till full dryness? The color is great right now, btw, and the volume of skins is down by nearly 50%.


----------



## Smartdog (Apr 30, 2011)

Posted a current update and new pictures at: www.smartdogwinery.com


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2011)

How long has it been on the skins and whats the sg now?


----------



## Smartdog (May 1, 2011)

8 days and 1.03


----------



## Smartdog (May 8, 2011)

*Update*

Almost done with fermenting. Did my pressing on Friday. Waiting for last couple of SG points before starting MLF. So far I have been very happy with the Brehm frozen grape route. Details at www.smartdogwinery.com

Tried something a little different for the pressing used two large strainers.


----------



## robie (May 9, 2011)

Two strainers work. Two buckets, the bottom one with holes drilled in the bottom, also work well. Got'a get creative sometimes, huh?

Looks great! Let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## ibglowin (May 9, 2011)

Necessity is the mother of invention. Looking good!


----------



## Smartdog (May 30, 2011)

Posted and update at www.smartdogwinery.com. Having a little trouble getting malic acid fermentation to start. Probably due to high SO2 levels.


----------



## homer (May 31, 2011)

The staff at Midwest recommended to not do MLF in the Chilean juice. I guess they're pasteurized or homogenized, or some kind of ized. bk


----------



## Smartdog (Jun 1, 2011)

I used Brehm, they are not pasteurized.

The MLF is in progress, just slower than I expected.


----------



## Smartdog (Jul 17, 2011)

Okay after about 6 weeks the first MLF had not really gotten any where, so racked and let sit for 2 weeks. Yesterday started again with a different bacteria. see: www.smartdogwinery.com.


----------

